# Crufts



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Anybody going to Crufts this year? Annef


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I was going to go but I don't think my heart will be able to handle it with just losing Magic. Good luck Anne, hope to hear good news from you!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Crufts TV will be available from Thursday morning, which also happens to be gundog day, at the moment it's showing clips from past shows

dfsCrufts / 

Good Luck Anne, Andy can't get the time off so no one to look after the furries for the day


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm going! Never been before and very excited. Can't imagine so many pups in one place, especially all those goldens. Already clearing my camera of old photo's and got the battery on charge.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Sarah, Goldens have for as long as I can remember been in hall 5 left as you go in through the main entrance, straight through a load of stalls and bingo benches full of dogs as far as the eye can see , have fun wish i could have made it this year


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Sadly not as I'm sure you will have guessed but I will be wishing everything wonderful for you,


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am not going this year but will be going next year.... I hate missing it


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Have fun if you are going...I'm jealous!! I should have organised a class trip!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Congratulations anne & mickey


----------

